# 40 Norman Rockwell Screensaver images.



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi folks,

I grabbed 40 Norman Rockwell images from the web and shrunk them down and grayscaled them to fit the Kindle2. I've zipped them up in a file just under 4mb.

If you want them, they are stored here for a limited time.

http://www.fineartlampscapes.com/Crodley/KRBI.zip

Enjoy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

These are wonderful. I love them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this! This is nice screensaver.


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

These are great! Thanks

Lynn L


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

nice!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

These are so beautiful!  I have always loved Norman Rockwell's art.  Thank you!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you, they're great!!


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

Again to all, you're welcome.


----------

